
Sleep++ 2.0 Proves That There’s Still a Market for Apple Watch Apps - brandonb
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/11/sleep-2-0-proves-that-theres-still-a-market-for-apple-watch-apps/
======
KiDD
I've liked this app since I first saw it on product hunt... I wish it was able
to monitor audio but I understand that would decimate the battery.

